# Anyone scoped a Glock?



## Offroadtek (Oct 21, 2010)

I got a Mako Group scope mount for my Glock 23 a while back, but as of yet it's still in the package. I thought about putting a cheap red dot on it for fun. I am now thinking about hunting with it this year. Anyone ever actually put a scope on their Glock? if so, how'd it shoot?


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2010)

It never occured to me to try.

Check over on glocktalk.com also.  I'm sure there are a number of folks who've done and can share their experiences.

Red dots are cool.  I've seen some bridge mounts advertised by Sig that snap on the tactical rail slots on the frame for this purpose.  They are mighty proud of those things...crazy amounts $$$$.  

Good luck.  I'd like to see some pics if / when you try it.  Could provide some fun on the range.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 21, 2010)

I forgot when I got the mount I did put it on for some pictures. I never shot it and took the mount off right after the pix b/c it won't fit in my holster with it installed.


----------



## Dub (Oct 22, 2010)

Man, that first picture is crazy.

Talk about tactical overload.    I could see where holsters would be hard to come by.


----------



## magoo (Oct 23, 2010)

Takes two hands to handle that whopper!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 23, 2010)

You're breaking *FEDERAL LAW* by having that fore grip attached to that pistol!!!! Very *BAD IDEA*!!! Specially putting it on a  web forum that is chock full of LEOs!!!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 23, 2010)

*Q: Is it legal to attach a vertical fore grip to a handgun?*â€œHandgunâ€� is defined under Federal law to mean, in part, â€œa firearm which has a short stock and is designed to be held and fired by the use of a single handâ€¦â€� Gun Control Act of 1968, 18 U.S.C. § 921(a)(29).

Under an implementing regulation of the National Firearms Act (NFA), 27 C.F.R. § 479.11, â€œpistolâ€� is defined as:

â€¦ a weapon originally designed, made, and intended to fire a projectile (bullet) from one or more barrels when held in one hand, and having (a) a chamber(s) as an integral part(s) of, or permanently aligned with, the bore(s); and (b) a short stock designed to be gripped by one hand and at an angle to and extending below the line of the bore(s).
The NFA further defines the term â€œany other weaponâ€� (AOW) in 26 U.S.C. § 5845(e) as:

â€¦ any weapon or device capable of being concealed on the person from which a shot can be discharged through the energy of an explosive, a pistol or revolver having a barrel with a smooth bore designed or redesigned to fire a fixed shotgun shell, weapons with combination shotgun and rifle barrels 12 inches or more, less than 18 inches in length, from which only a single discharge can be made from either barrel without manual reloading, and shall include any such weapon which may be readily restored to fire. Such term shall not include a pistol or revolver having a rifled bore, or rifled bores, or weapons designed, made, or intended to be fired from the shoulder and not capable of firing fixed ammunition.
ATF has long held that by installing a vertical fore grip on a handgun, the handgun is no longer designed to be held and fired by the use of a single hand. Therefore, if individuals install a vertical fore grip on a handgun, they are â€œmakingâ€� a firearm requiring registration with ATFâ€™s NFA Branch. *Making an unregistered â€œAOWâ€� is punishable by a fine and 10 yearsâ€™ imprisonment. Additionally, possession of an unregistered â€œAOWâ€� is also punishable by fine and 10 yearsâ€™ imprisonment.**To lawfully add a vertical fore grip to a handgun, a person must make an appropriate application on ATF Form 1 (5320.1), â€œApplication to Make and Register a Firearm.â€� *The applicant must submit the completed form, along with a fingerprint card bearing the applicantâ€™s fingerprints; a photograph; and $200.00. The application will be reviewed by the NFA Branch. If the applicant is not prohibited from possessing a firearm under Federal, State, or local law, and possession of an â€œAOWâ€� is not prohibited in the applicantâ€™s State of residence, the form will be approved. Only then may the person add a vertical fore grip to the designated handgun.

A person may also send the handgun to a person licensed to manufacture NFA weapons. The manufacturer will install the fore grip on the firearm and register the firearm on an ATF Form 2 (5320.2). The manufacturer can then transfer the firearm back to the individual on an ATF Form 4 (5320.4), which results in a $5.00 transfer tax. If the manufacturer is out of State, the NFA Branch will need a clarification letter submitted with the ATF Form 4 so that the NFA Branch Examiner will know the circumstances of the transfer. Questions can be directed to the NFA Branch or the Firearms Technology Branch.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 23, 2010)

If you have a stamp go for it. Just wanting to post some info to help out.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I've never heard that part before.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 23, 2010)

Stupid laws.....How is that anymore dangerous? I swear sometimes they just make laws to give tickets...

Anyways the rail Looks cool!
I thought about getting one and running it with one of those little burris fast fires.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 23, 2010)

EMC-GUN said:


> You're breaking *FEDERAL LAW* by having that fore grip attached to that pistol!!!! Very *BAD IDEA*!!! Specially putting it on a  web forum that is chock full of LEOs!!!



I know about the foregrip rule but don't think that the mako scope mount is considered a foregrip. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## atljetmech (Oct 24, 2010)

nickE10mm said:


> I know about the foregrip rule but don't think that the mako scope mount is considered a foregrip. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure.



I believe the OP deleted the first pic of his set up showing a vertical grip attached to the lower rail of the scope mount, which would get the Feds attention.


----------



## magoo (Oct 24, 2010)

Feds Shmeds It still looked cool.  Hope it wasn't meant as bait!!!!!


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 24, 2010)

atljetmech said:


> I believe the OP deleted the first pic of his set up showing a vertical grip attached to the lower rail of the scope mount, which would get the Feds attention.



ahhh didnt realize, sry


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 24, 2010)

I deleted it. I don't want to encourage anything illegal. When I first got the mount I put it on the glock to see how it fit, when I realized that the mount had a bottom rail on it also I looked for what else I could mount and I didn't have my light yet. I took the mount and all off right after the pix because of the small issue of it not fitting in any type of case or holster. But back to the original question. 
Anyone ever shot a Glock with a scope on it? I found where some had milled the slide and mounted a Fastfire on GLocktalk.com. But I'm not about to go that far with this gun.


----------



## contender* (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep- G-20 10mm,..


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice, I drool over the 10mm's, but the 40 was what was available. How far have you shot with it accuratly?


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 29, 2010)

contender* said:


> Yep- G-20 10mm,..




Cool! Id be interested in hearing about any groups you've shot with it at 25-50-100 yards....


----------



## Old_School (Nov 19, 2010)

Offroadtek said:


> I got a Mako Group scope mount for my Glock 23 a while back, but as of yet it's still in the package. I thought about putting a cheap red dot on it for fun. I am now thinking about hunting with it this year. Anyone ever actually put a scope on their Glock? if so, how'd it shoot?



I don't know how you're going to carry that unless you get a cross-chest bandolier.  If it was me, I'd try mounting it on the slide like the following photo.







Seeing as how I gave up scoped handguns several years back, I don't care for a lot of bulk.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 19, 2010)

I've considered that. I doubt I'll ever hunt with it with the scope. It's accurate enough with the irons. But I always wondered if/how much difference a scope would make on this type gun.


----------

